# "City of Industry" - new Sapp mp3



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 8, 2006)

Ladies! :mrgreen: 

Been awhile ~ would like to share this little ditty I finished. Sort of a minimalist-ish cue. 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/aaronsapp_-_city_of_industry.mp3 (http://www.aaronsapp.com/aaronsapp_-_ci ... dustry.mp3) )


*Strings:* SI, QLSO, custom

*Brass:* SI, QLSO, SAM Solo Sessions, custom

*Woods:* VSL, SI

*Percussion:* True Strike, G-Town 

*Misc:* Atmosphere, Trilogy, Michiel Post PMI Bosendorfer, Malmsjo


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 8, 2006)

WOW! Sweet!
J


----------



## PaulR (Nov 8, 2006)

Excellent - very talented.


----------



## Tag (Nov 8, 2006)

not bad, i just can agree, good job 

manu


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2006)

Very good Aaron.

Luca


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, very good. Rich in detail and of a very driving rhythm. 

It seems as if you have the first violins on the right side occasionally, no?


Hannes


----------



## Andy B (Nov 8, 2006)

Aaron,

This sounds great - everything nicely pushed back in its proper place and lovely, clear orchestration.


----------



## JBacal (Nov 8, 2006)

Excellent!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 8, 2006)

Really GREAT Aaron. I love the driving rhythm, the winds writing, the melodic elements, and the subtle integration of Atmosphere! This one's going straight to my iPod. :razz:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 8, 2006)

Splendido. Congratulations on a great piece. Loved the composition and the production 

Stephen


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 8, 2006)

Aaron, do I hear a Reich influence/reference? I LOVE his writing.

And thanks for using an excellent bit rate for the mp3: 320 kbs.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 8, 2006)

Very clean and great programming. One of the things I appreciate about your work is you seem to have a developed sense of your own style as opposed to chasing others.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 8, 2006)

One word that came to mind the first time I heard this: clean! The mix - where the instruments are placed as well as the use of orchestration to keep everybody working together in sync and at once out of each other's way was remarkable. On the second listen I noticed you're using more ambience than before - which is a welcome change from earlier pieces. You keep your midi programming intact and add just enoughò”   I×”   IØ”   IÙ”   IÚ”   IÛ”   IÜ”   IÝ”   IÞ”   Iß”   Ià”   Iá”   Iâ”   Iã”   Iä”   Iå”   Iæ”   Iç”   Iè”   Ié”   Iê”   Ië”   Iì”   Ií”   Iî”   Iï”   Ið”   Iñ”   Iò”   Ió”   Iô”   Iõ”   Iö”   I÷”   Iø”   Iù”   Iú”   Iû”   Iü”   Iý”   Iþ”   Iÿ”   I‚ ”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚	”   I‚
”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚ ”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”   I‚”


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 8, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Nov 08 said:


> (I tried to refrain from saying a one liner like "cool piece dawg" or something similar  )




Cool piece dawg


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 8, 2006)

On second listen: it's one of the better pieces I've heard here. It's got purpose.

(it's the music not the mix, nor the samples)

PS... someone got on me a while back for not praising more people. Well, I just don't hear much I like. This I like.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2006)

Very well done Aaron - nothing short of expectations  

AND...you started the composition with the MOST important instrument in the orchestra - Piano :wink: 

Keep them coming my friend. I agree with Craig - sometimes as composers with let the 'sounds around us' (other composers) influence our own creative decisions too much. I am to blame for this too often. Then we have clients that say I want my ad or film to sound like Elfman, Williams, etc. (I am getting to where I hate 'temp tracks' - I digress :oops: ) 

This has a nice singular voice to it.


All the best,


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow! I really love it! Excellent work!  

- Mike Greene


----------



## JacquesMathias (Nov 8, 2006)

Very good Aaron! I liked it a lot! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## tobyond (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry to just add to the praise, but it is really good Aaron, a truly memorable piece. You are very talented.


----------



## Pando (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome tune, Aaron, I really liked that one!

I think the title fits as well, as the image I'm seeing when I listen to the music forms something of a busy, bustling city life, kind of like a surreal time-lapse film of Manhattan (at least that's the picture I'm seeing, you may have a different cable channel though.... :D )


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 9, 2006)

Gratz buddie,

thats really cool!! Enjoyed listening like everytime I do when hearing your stuff.
It also got a little Matrix-ish horn swellish thing going on, like it.

I kinda missed some Xylophone or Glockenspiel over the hard trumpet staccato at around the 2nd third of the song (sorry, just got the quicktime plug in my browser), but you know, just some "mofo picky issues" :mrgreen: (yeh that happens when a german tries to write cool english).


@hannes: you may check the L and the R sign on your headphones ... (just kiddin)


----------



## Jackull (Nov 9, 2006)

For this kind of work, you're gonna hear lots of praise & appreciation. So another good job Aaron.
Onre thing the always strikes me most in your pieces are the use of strings fast phrases or measured tremolos. I don't know exactly what it is but I noticed that in most of your posts here. Very effective & it is already your trademark with an exceptional mix & spaces. Keep posting as it serves the whole community a good deal of inspiration 

jackULL


----------



## SvK (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent work......it has it's own voice, style......

I love the way the cellos play a "synth-like" appreggio pattern....

This worx very well (the 3/4 thing on top of a 4/4 feel)


SvK


----------



## Sean Beeson (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice tune. Nice atomosphere.


----------



## Marko (Nov 9, 2006)

That's a nice piece. 

I wonder how syncopated this would sound if the meter were in a 7/8.

(I must be playing in 7/8 too much lately).

Great job.

Marko


----------



## Toxeen (Nov 9, 2006)

bad a$$, Aaron. cool composition, nice mixing, great colours. Indeed, it has some kind of matrix feeling but you definately have your very own style. And that's the most important - keep it up and enjoy the cheering crowd


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Aaron,

I especially like the mix, with it's integrated and believable soundstage - like it was recorded on a scoring stage and professionally mixed. Very, uh, "fresh" sounding (as befitting the music, come to think of it).

And as to the music, I guess I'll just share that wherever the heck this journey is going, I'd like to be there!

Cheers/Mark


----------



## paoling (Nov 11, 2006)

fantastic! I liked it a lot


----------



## Niah (Nov 11, 2006)

A truly great achievement Aaron, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## choir (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice Aaron, keep composing...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks so much again guys for the listen!


----------



## almacg (Nov 13, 2006)

This is great! Both in musical terms, and mixing terms. One of the most life-like orchestra mock-ups Ive heard!
Also this is the first time I've enjoyed listening to a minimalist-style piece for a long time. 
You did a great job with this.


----------



## neoTypic (Nov 15, 2006)

I often don't comment although I listen to most music posted.

This is simply amazing. I love the theme and it all sounds so CLEAN! I'm used to hearing things drowned in reverb to mask shortcomings of libraries.

Again, love it.


----------



## Lex (Nov 28, 2006)

Sweetness!!

Alex


----------



## mixolydian (Nov 29, 2006)

Great tune, really like it.


----------

